# The Return of Roger "El Matador" Huerta



## DragonHorse (Apr 9, 2010)

I know the fight was last night but I Just found a great interview with the guy..

"Huerta will be making his promotional debut after a very successful run in the UFC. He is excited about the opportunity to fight for Bellator, and his reasons for signing with the promotion were clear. Huertas first test comes against the undefeated Chad Hinton in the first round of the Bellator lightweight tournament."

Check out the rest of the article here: http://msg.com/fightclub/roger-huerta-interview.html


----------



## MattJ (Apr 9, 2010)

I like Huerta as a fighter, and no one can question his heart after the Maynard match. But I find his reasoning for the Bellator signing a bit suspect. *HE* was the one holding up his fights with the UFC regarding money and his film career, so........?

But I do wish him the best.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 12, 2010)

I like watching Huerta fight to and find it kind've sad that he is now with Ballatore and out of the UFC.


----------

